# Raccourci "Forcer à quitter" ?



## Docno75 (19 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,


Le raccourci indiqué par Apple pour "Forcer à quitter" me pose problème quant à la 3ème touche à activer, il y a Alt, Cmd, et un cercle barré que je ne trouve pas sur le clavier. A quoi cela correspond-il ?


----------



## twinworld (19 Juillet 2009)

dans l'aide mac, pour "forcer à quitter" j'ai 


> Ouvrir Forcer à quitter pour obliger une application à quitter
> 
> &#8984; + Option + Échap


donc "commande" + alt + esc


----------



## mikatiger (19 Juillet 2009)

C'est pas un cercle barré, mais un cercle dont une flèche s'échappe


----------

